# Problem with NetworkManager

## Uzytkownik

I have wpa_supplicant + dhcpcd running so it is definitly not a drivers problem. 

After emergeing NetworkManager and tring to connect to AP:

```
Oct  5 07:19:25 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 proto WPA2'

Oct  5 07:19:25 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Oct  5 07:19:25 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt WPA-PSK'

Oct  5 07:19:25 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Oct  5 07:19:25 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 psk <key>'

Oct  5 07:19:25 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Oct  5 07:19:25 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'

Oct  5 07:19:25 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Oct  5 07:19:25 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ath0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct  5 07:19:43 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  Old device 'ath0' activating, won't change.

Oct  5 07:19:45 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ath0/wireless): association took too long (>20s), failing activation.

Oct  5 07:19:45 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ath0) failure scheduled...

Oct  5 07:19:45 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ath0) failed for access point (amp)

Oct  5 07:19:45 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ath0) failed.

Oct  5 07:19:45 notebook NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device ath0.

Oct  5 07:19:46 notebook [279725.515000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): ath0: link is not ready

```

Chage from dhcp 3.1.0 to 3.0.6 hasn't helped. What's wrong?

----------

## Hypnos

I have the same problem; the solution seems to be here:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/73759

But I haven't figured out how to apply it to Gentoo.  Downgrading dhcp from 3.1.0 to 3.0.6 didn't help me either (doesn't seem relevant, as per the Ubuntu bug); wpa_supplicant-0.6.0 causes my machine to lock and doesn't seem to work properly from the commandline.

----------

## Hypnos

I tried to apply the WEP and assoc. timeout patches here:

http://cvs.fedora.redhat.com/viewcvs/devel/wpa_supplicant/

Didn't help.  Here's one cycle trying to switch from wired to wireless (no patches), running NetworkManager from the command line with the "--no-daemon" switch:

```
NetworkManager: <debug> [1192351373.792781] nm_device_802_11_wireless_get_activation_ap(): Forcing AP 'SMC2404WBR'

NetworkManager: <info>  User Switch: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/eth4 / SMC2404WBR

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth4.

NetworkManager: <info>  Device eth4 activation scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth0.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4/wireless): access point 'SMC2404WBR' is unencrypted, no key needed.

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD eth4               wext     /var/run/wpa_supplicant '

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 2'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ADD_NETWORK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was '0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 ssid 534d4332343034574252'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt NONE'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'

NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Trying to associate with SSID 'SMC2404WBR'

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 6 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWGENIE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 0 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 1 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 2 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 3 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 10 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 8 value 0x1 - Association request to the driver failed

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

No network configuration found for the current AP

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported

Authentication with 00:03:2f:06:fc:7d timed out.

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported

Trying to associate with SSID 'SMC2404WBR'

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 6 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWGENIE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 0 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 1 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 2 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 3 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 10 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 8 value 0x1 - Association request to the driver failed

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

No network configuration found for the current AP

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported

NetworkManager: <info>  eth4: link timed out.

Authentication with 00:03:2f:06:fc:7d timed out.

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported

Trying to associate with SSID 'SMC2404WBR'

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 6 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWGENIE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 0 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 1 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 2 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 3 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 10 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 8 value 0x1 - Association request to the driver failed

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

No network configuration found for the current AP

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported

Authentication with 00:03:2f:06:fc:7d timed out.

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported

Trying to associate with SSID 'SMC2404WBR'

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 6 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWGENIE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 0 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 1 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 2 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 3 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 10 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 8 value 0x1 - Association request to the driver failed

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

NetworkManager: <info>  eth4: link timed out.

No network configuration found for the current AP

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4/wireless): association took too long (>20s), failing activation.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4) failure scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4) failed for access point (SMC2404WBR)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth4) failed.

NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth4.

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 15 received

sendmsg(CTRL_IFACE monitor): No such file or directory

ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x0 - Failed to disable WPA in the driver.

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - NetworkManager: <info>  SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'eth0'.
```

----------

